# Experienced Bottom Fishing Crew needed Freeport



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking for an experienced grouper,tile,barrel fisherman to crew with us this season out of Freeport. Boat is a nice 46' SF, mostly my wife and I, sometimes during the week. PM your skills, we cover all expenses but need the right person. DFF3, 3kw R599 transducer.


----------



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the PM's, I think we have found our crew.


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

I PMed you as a backup maybe


----------

